# BuyCostumes.com 29% off Leap Year Day sale 9-9 CST



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BuyCostumes.com has a Leap Year Day 29% off sale going on today as well. The 12-hour sale is from 9 am to 9pm CST today only. Coupon Code is LEAP29, see site for sale restrictions.


----------

